# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Sinh mã tự động tăng?

## Shop Chuyện Tình

Mình có 1 textbox SoLuuTru mình muốn khi mình click button Save thì SoLuuTru hiện trên textbox tăng từ 1 -> n ví dụ mình đã cho thể hiện : txtSoLuuTru.Text = "1";

----------


## mrti

void btnSave_Click(object sender, EventArgs e){
txtSoLuuTru.Text = Convert.ToString(Convert.ToInt32(txtSoLuuTru.Text) + 1);
}

----------


## viengiaoduc

*đúng rùi.*

void btnSave_Click(object sender, EventArgs e){
txtSoLuuTru.Text = Convert.ToString(Convert.ToInt32(txtSoLuuTru.Text) + 1);
}
:lick:

----------

